# Jigged this one up



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Caught this Wahoo 1-29-12 out of Port Aransas while jigging for Amber Jacks. Weighed 106# on a OTI jig.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

congratulations !!!
You beat my record of 86 lbs on jigs out of Venice, LA.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

That is AWESOME! What jig were you using?

If you'll send be the hi-res copy of the picture and a brief description of what you were using including the model of the jig, I'll post it up in our customer pictures section.

Send it to [email protected]

Thanks for the report.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

You would need to ask Mike5000 he caught the fish on my boat. He put a post and picture of the jig on the bluewater board. Under Wahoo & Grouper Port A 1-29


----------

